# UK Passport renewed in US, Visa still in old passport



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,

My UK passport was due to expire at the end of April 2010 so I have just had it renewed in US. I have an L1B visa which is in my old UK passport which was returned. 

My Visa expires at the end of June and my company will be extending it, however they can't apply until January at the earliest. 

I am concerned that should I go back to UK in a couple of weeks, I'll have problems re-entering the US as my visa is in my old passport (and the visa page includes the passport number) and not in my new one, which has a different passport number. 

Can anyone provide any advise or recommendations?

Many thanks, 

Guy.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One solution - just bring both the new and old passport with you so you can show the official on entry that you do, indeed, have the appropriate visa. I've heard of folks doing this in the past - though there is supposed to be a way to transfer the old visa into the new passport.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Carry both passports. It won't be an issue.


----------



## dieselcruz (Dec 12, 2009)

I have had this situation in several countries, I just kept both passports together and had no problem when renewing visa.

You are still you. And immigration officers can see that your old passport has expired, and therefore you have a new one.







gbursell said:


> Hi,
> 
> My UK passport was due to expire at the end of April 2010 so I have just had it renewed in US. I have an L1B visa which is in my old UK passport which was returned.
> 
> ...


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Look for the Magic phrase appearing in your new passport 

VIOP


----------

